# Ocean Seas (adventure orchestral)



## sherief83 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello friends,
I know! too soon to post a new one! Believe me I locked this one for a bit but I can’t help it. I was really really really dying to share it!

Ocean seas is #5 of 7 and will be part of my upcoming Quixotic love IV Album.

I was going for that anime adventure feel to things. It does have that influence for sure.



I really should have just made a large thread titled Quixotic love IV and posted them all there. Not sure if Mods can help me merge them all. But either way not a big deal!

Mock-up wise...yeah a lot of brass dynamics to fix and make them sit together better.

I hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## Saxer (Jan 17, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 17, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 17, 2019)

Another awesome track. Well done. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marcin M (Jan 17, 2019)

Beautiful sound and good composition. What libraries You used for strings?


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 17, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Another awesome track. Well done.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Glad you liked it! muziksculp! 



Marcin M said:


> Beautiful sound and good composition. What libraries You used for strings?



Thank you! Using combination of css and Hollywood strings here. (80/20)


----------



## Illico (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice work. There were some good stuff. The mix seems strange in my headphone, what reverb did you use? Nice atmosphere, but I have no melody that I memorized.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Your writing and programming is always oozing with expression and musicality. Love it


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 18, 2019)

Illico said:


> Nice work. There were some good stuff. The mix seems strange in my headphone, what reverb did you use? Nice atmosphere, but I have no melody that I memorized.



Thank you. Altiverb.



Jdiggity1 said:


> Your writing and programming is always oozing with expression and musicality. Love it



Thank you! Coming from you man...super appreciate it!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 18, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## markleake (Jan 18, 2019)

Wonderful stuff. A lot of the orchestration technique you used here seems to be glissandos and arpeggios with the harp. Not sure if there is piano in there also?

I'm interested... is this how you achieve that feeling of movement, and what I would think is the main tone of this piece?


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 18, 2019)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!



markleake said:


> Wonderful stuff. A lot of the orchestration technique you used here seems to be glissandos and arpeggios with the harp. Not sure if there is piano in there also?
> 
> I'm interested... is this how you achieve that feeling of movement, and what I would think is the main tone of this piece?



Thank you! 

To answer your question, you could say that yes, no piano in the piece. I did write for Harps to heighten some sections ' presence (no pre recorded effects, i've performed it all) with also flute and clarinets doing their own arpeggios but in the same key supporting the harp writing as well. 

just repeating arpeggios patterns for harp, woodwinds, etc, keeping them as background as possible to give you a mood that shouldn't be obvious to you but you can notice it if you choose to focus on it.


----------



## markleake (Jan 18, 2019)

I think the arpeggios work great. I had heard the woods in there also, yes. They really give a nice shimmer and movement to the chords that influences the track a lot.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2019)

At times quite psychedelic, impressionistic, stream-of-consciousness-ish. Excellent mock-up chops.


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> At times quite psychedelic, impressionistic, stream-of-consciousness-ish. Excellent mock-up chops.



Thank you! The very true Thing I was going for! Thank you for your words


----------



## Amicus (Jan 19, 2019)

Great. Really enjoyed the track.


----------

